

Random thoughts on a PGP based social network - zemanel
http://zemanel.eu/random-thoughts-on-a-pgp-based-social-network

======
RiderOfGiraffes
FWIW - Doesn't load for me on either of the platforms I have easy access to
right now.

~~~
zemanel
direct link: [http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/pgp-based-
social-n...](http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/pgp-based-social-
network)

